# Photo heavy Australia Day Tournament report - Canberra Australia



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Every year, the Canberra Archery Club hosts the Australia Day Tournament. In years gone past, sponsorship has had this event as the richest prize purse in Australia. 
We weren't quite able to achieve that this year. 
For the last four years, I've taken photos at the event and this year was no different. 

The tournament was used as a selection shoot for archers who had elected to attempt to become part of the team for the World Championships. This year there is also a fitness component as well as a minimum score required to be selected for the squad. 

Friday - Practice day.


I took Friday off, because I could, essentially. It's also the biggest photography weekend of the year for me. It's a social occasion as well. If I ever shoot the event with an actual bow, it's going to stop a lot of chat. 
Mike had driven from Brisbane. 1200 km or 745 miles for you non metric countries. That's devotion. 

Here, he looks with great intensity (and little facial contact) at something that will slow his arrow down. Quite probably it was a target butt. 











L&P were over from Melbourne (I think) and took the time to point out to me that they had obtained some local sponsorship. 
Any guesses as to who it was? (In Australia, we have a chain of pancake shops...)











Their bows were so alike as to be almost matched. That made me wonder how you'd get on if you were a dedicated competition archer and your significant other decided that your backup bow may as well get used too. 











Sherry Gale was practicing and displayed her fingernail art for this competition. Yes, there are some requirement shots when covering competitions. Sherry's fingernails have featured in a few competitions. I'd have got closer but I had the big lens on. It doesn't do close. 










Kevin ("Longbowinfected" on AF) was also out and showed me his labour intensive fletch splicing job. 
Something that you can't manage with any other fletches. It does look rather cool, but I'm biased as I have a long association with black and green. On a quick technical note, you're looking at the length of a longbow string with the photo taken at the minimum focal distance of the lens. See how much of the string is in focus. It's why I love this lens. It's also why on this weekend where things get fast and frantic, a lot of my photos end up deleted. 










You can't always capture how shiny things are. But if you don't have a go of course, you'll never have a chance at all. 
These are half of L&P's fletches. Meaning maybe all of L's or P's. Or maybe just some, but not all. 
Mmmmm.. Shiney....










Kevin also had some self nocked arrows to show me. I went and got the macro lens at this point. I think he mentioned that the shafts were Baltic Pine. I can't recall seeing wooden shafts with such a close grain before so I've probably never seen it previously. He also said the self nock required some getting used to. I was puzzled by the fletching colour and asked what they were. He said that they were natural goose colour. Things have advanced to the point where I couldn't recognise what was being used commonly less than a hundred years ago.










They're certainly a display of craftsmanship. Every time I see arrows like this I have images of Ye Dayes of Olde and wandering through the forest with an unstrung longbow, in search of the main ingredient for a King's Deer sandwich. They were certainly similar to the kind of thing that King Harold kept his eye on. 










This was the output end of the Scoring System that Jim Laven the CEO of Archery Australia came down to drive for the competition. 
It saved a lot of trees and apparently automatically generated the .PDF of scores. It was rather cool. 










For some unknown reason, throughout the weekend in the back of my mind lurked the subtle hankering for pancakes..

Mmmmmmm. Pancakes......


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I spied a perfect matching equipment bag if you're campaigning a flame hoyt Aerotech. There's one for sale on archery forum if you look closely. 
That would be the bow. Not the bag. 










Elisa shows that she does indeed have the ability to grow an arm out of her back. The Canberra Archery Club provides club room walls expressly for stretching purposes. 











Jesse had his brand new green Formula out and was lobbing arrows into the gold with a casual nonchalance. 
I'm quite taken with this new green colour. 











This is Deonne nocking her arrow. As you get to look at the different styles of shot sequence of some archers, you realise just how different they are in detail. Some actions are so smooth, economical and precise, it's obvious that they have been carried out more often than a sailor from the Returned Serviceman's League on Anzac Day afternoon. 
Just watch the more experienced archers. It's quite interesting.










Jim's new Carbon Matrix got a good fondling. 
The candy apple red really does look good. I took many photos of Marcel's bow over the weekend. He has one too.










Pat pointed out the point of maximum coolness. 
Thinking of the video where the the Hoyt employees did unspeakable acts to these bows in the factory carpark still makes me giggle like a schoolgirl. 











What the hell. For those of you that missed it. YouTube - hoytshooter08's Channel 3:01 makes me wince even now. 


Dee and Timmsy will be pulling arrows together in Perth in future.











Friday was a pretty mild day for most of it. Having these weather conditions for an Australia Day Tournament in Canberra was unusual in my experience. We have had a couple of hot and windy ones. I've seen Pat crack a 1402 (I think) out in comps gone by. 
Here's the trusty roof which offered some really good vantage points for future photos. 










Once things had died down a bit, most of the archers headed out to the Australian Institute of Sport running track at 5pm to see the World Champs intendees put down a 2.4k run to meet the Minimum Fitness Level. 
Here you can see Matt Gray completing the first lap followed by various other members. Matt didn't look like he had too hard of a job making the time. The French team had also turned up to see how they fared. Sebastien Flute managed to do the distance in a solid 9 minutes 22 seconds if my memory is correct. I think he's done some preparation work...











I was truly amazed that so many people came to cheer the runners on. 
Here we have Celine keeping an eye on things...


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Saturday morning started reasonably early. 
If only for getting a car park under the trees. It tends to get rather hot here at this time of year. (That's Australian hot, not UK hot.)
People were in preparation mode and new equipment was coming out quickly. The odd thing about taking photos of equipment is that you get to know people by their bows. 
Except of course for Pat and Marcus. (They own archery shops.)
I get to know their gear by looking at the Hoyt Catalog. 
This time I paid a bit more attention to spotting scopes. 
Here is the one that I'd like. I took a photo so that I'd not forget what it was. It belonged to Jean-Charles Valadont. 
They seem to be a nice compromise in terms of size and range. 










What's this? Taylor Worth, one of Australia's top recurvers with a compound? 
Well, not really. 
But it's bound to cause small controversy if I post it out of context. 
It's how rumours start, don't you know?











This looked sensational. I don't care what anyone else thinks. He who writes the report makes the call. 











While some things are immediately obvious, other bits require require some thought, or even asking questions. 
Marcel is now in the lead in the "Things I can hang on my bow to make whiz ask questions" competition. 










Down at the far left end of the line, a young lady from Griffith City Archers was showing signs of serious talent. With her pink Camo Bear compound, coordinated with bow case, strings, sling, nocks, fletches, shoes and if I remember rightly, quiver, she knows what is important. 
It's all about how you look. 
Score is largely immaterial. 










J-C Valladont, discerning spotting scope owner and (I think) Cyrielle Delamere, try to twist their own arms off under the trees. 
My attempts to speak to them in French was strained. 
Largely because there are very few archery based sentences one can construct out of my extensive French vocabulary. 
"Garage, fuselage, bidet, mayonaise, sacre bleu, crepe suzette" don't allow for much, unless of course, you've caught the trots after eating an interesting lunch in an aircraft hanger.










From my vantage point above, I could see lots of stuff. One of the first things I noticed was that Ryan Tyack has the first Fivics shirt I've ever seen. 










This is a photo of me being lazy. At this point I have two days to wander out to the target butts to see what's going on. Everyone else gets to do it all day. One the left, you can see a small green construction I made to take photos from. I had to ring up Kathy Watt, Olympic cycling legend, who was visiting to take photos, to see what the diameter of her biggest lens was before I cut the lens port too small. 
She asked if the photo blind would be arrow proof. 
I figured I should lie at this point, so I told her of course it was. 










I wandered around taking shots of generic things going on. This is Daniel Fried's AlphaElite. Nocks are surplus for this task of being a bowstand


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

For those of you who don't know, Celine Schobinger is training at the Australian Institute of Sport. She has paid her own way to come and train. 
Dawn has done her best to Australianise her over Christmas. She saw a beach for the first time and had fish and chips. Hopefully someone will buy her a meat pie with sauce and some thongs. 
Once she pokes a shark in the eye and squashes a funnelweb with her thongs, she'll be more Aussie than Rolf Harris.










There was a reasonable amount of new gear on the compound side of things, but nothing outlandish. The recurve side was rather subdued. 

At least nobody had turned up with one of those new PSE things. 
If someone showed me one of those in real life without approaching slowly from a great distance, I think it would be "sacre blue and bidet" for me. 










Before long, it was on like Donkey Kong. 
Because, hey, there's always 144 arrows in Donkey Kong. 

What do you mean, you've NEVER seen them? 
You've probably never seen the Donkey either. 



















After the first distance had finished, this is how things looked:
Sebastien Flute had a nice lead on the Men's Recurve with a solid 309, beating his junior team mate Geael Prevost at 301. They'd opened a bit of a lead on Matt Gray and Taylor Worth at 288 each. Romaine Girouille was a point behind at 287 with team mate Florian Chienno sitting on 282. 280 was a popular score with J-C Valladont, Jesse McDonald and South African import, Calvin Hartley all sitting on that mark.

Berengere Schuh was leading the Women's Recurve by one point from Deeone Bridger. 311 to 310. They'd opened a bit of lead over Dawn on 290 who was two points ahead of Celine on 288. Cyrielle Delamere was chasing by two points at 286. Elisa Barnard was 3 points behind at 283

The Men's Compound is always interesting. This year it was even more so. Steve "Driftpuncher" Clifton was at 332 with Pat Coghlan four points behind at 328. Derek Jacobs was on the money with 327. Surprise of the day was Ricci Cheah. Yes. Recurve Ricci has gone to the dark side and has apparently mastered the use of the Force to put his arrows in that gold exhaust port. Ricci was right behind Derek at 326. 
Betcha didn't see that coming. I sure as hell didn't. Michael Brosnan held 5th with 325 with Guy Phillips right behind him with 324.

Possibly something has escaped your notice at this point. *** has happened to Robert Timms? Is he shooting today? 
Oh. 
There he is at 14th with a 314... Not looking good.

Compound Womens after 70 metres was also quite a surprise for me. 

Who the hell is Nicole Pless and where did she come from? I'm sure that I've seen her before on someone's facebook link. Brendan tells me that he TOLD me that she could shoot. Guess I wasn't paying attention. 
She was leading the field with a 337. Rachel Morgan was right behind with 336 with a narrow lead on Cassie McCall on 333. Cassie held that same lead over Sherry Gale on 330. Kellie Holmes was sitting in 5th with 326 points. 

While I was staring in shock, some kind soul told me that Nicole had been off the radar for a while, concentrating on Uni. 
Logically then, she wasn't concentrating on her archery. 
Hmmm. Wonder what would have happened if she had been?

This is the view from the roof 90 metres away. It took a while to get the automagic computer scoring working. It gave a couple of hiccups on the day. Lack of familiarity probably caused most of that. The speed of results on the ground and on the internet more than made up for it though. 

You can also see the CAC boundary fence. 
What you can't quite see are the impressions left in that fence by mound jumping cyclists who didn't know it was there. 










There was a camera operator from one of the local TV stations there for a while. I don't know if the footage made it to the TV though. Nobody I know mentioned anything. 

Sherry may have noticed that I was looking in her direction. I don't know if was her that yelled at me to jump. 
I have my suspicions....










Standing on the roof let me get very different viewpoints. The only trouble is that directly below is too close with my 80-200. Balancing on your toes to get higher on the edge of a roof isn't to be recommended. 
But yes, I still tried it. 
Fuse Blades look fat from this direction.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

o there I was on the roof, looking around to see what was there. I spied with my little eye some old arrows. Who knows how they get up there? There's always the local hooligans who find arrows out on the field, I guess. So nice of them to try and return them. 

Looking down, I spied Florian, a member of the French team. He never introduced himself, but that's his name. You'll never guess how I know. 










Here we have Matt Masonwells, looking down from the top. Note that he actually has a "side of face" anchor and very light facial contact. 
CAUTION! Be very careful if you try emulating Matt. 
Not only has he got probably 12 arrows, which is always a finger in the eye of the Archery Gods, but he's got fletches of all different colours. If you're new to the archery game, remember that Matt is a trained professional. Running more than two colours of fletch on the same arrow shaft is not to be attempted without close supervision of a licensed and registered feng shui practicioner.
You've been warned. 










The brightest bow of the day, was this orange/gold Hoyt, tastefully outfitted with orange strings. When you crop out the limbs, it looks kinda weird. I did have a shot of Kite's bow looking weirder, but I screwed the focus point up. Even the TV police don't have enough mythical programs to fix it. Mind you, that never stops photo newbs asking how they can fix up their blurry photos on photography forums worldwide. 











I have learned that some people hold for a long time. I can take about 36 shots at five frames a second before my camera runs out of buffer to hold the information and it chokes. Well, I've given up on the D300s, which has a buffer of 100 photos. It won't be enough. I'm after the camera Nikon haven't released yet. I expect it will run full size photos continuously until the card fills up. I'm going to need it to take an arrow sequence with Jack Salmon. I'm not saying that Jack holds forever, but entire African Governments have lasted a shorter time than his single shot cycle. 










Here's something to throw you. It's either Lexie Feenie, with longer hair, shooting a compound, or.... it's not. But it was a *** situation for me, all the same.










I guess it will never get old for me seeing just how much arrows bend. Even before the real part of the power stroke, this one is already starting to flex upwards.











Aimee is a shy, demure girl. 










Always in the background quietly getting on with business. 










She's easy to miss if you don't look closely..










Mmmmm. Pancakes..


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

If you've travelled to as many competitions as Ms Schuh, you'd take a spare tab. Already worn in. 










By the end of the second distance, there had been some movement. Men's Recurve saw Matt Gray put the best score in for 70 metres with a 333. This was 7 points better than Geael Prevost, but not quite enough to let him pull ahead in total points. Romaine had scored a 323 along with Matt Masonwells to give them the third best score for the distance. (not the total) Sebastien Flute stayed in contact with a 320

Women's Recurve at 60m saw Deonne bring a 322 to the party. This clawed her one point ahead (total) of Berengere who had shot 320. Cyrielle had put in the third best score for the distance with a 313, just in front of Dawn with 312. Marianne Rieckmann put in a fifth best score for this distance of 307. Celine had a worse round than expected with a 305.

Mens compound at 70m saw Timmsy dominate with a 347 while Dennis Carson, who should never be ignored, put down the second highest score with a 343. Marcel Verstegen started to pour on the steam with a 342 but he wasn't alone with Pat Coghlan, Michael Brosnan, Duane Coates also clocking this up for the most popular score for 70 metres today. 

Womens Compound at 60m saw Cassie McCall answer back to Nicole with a 341 to her 339. Nicole's total lead shrank to 2 points as Rachel Morgan totalled a 333. Marie Hulbert from Burilda Archers had an excellent 332 for the 4th best of the distance with Aimee Deaves, whose name I'm used seeing in Women's Recurve set the 5th best score for the round with a 331. 

If only there was an available spreadsheet in excel with all the scores, I could do total position changes with graphs..

Another thing that I must always take a photo of is Fiona Hyde's Blue Chrome Bowtech. It's just a sweet finish. One day, my Axis will be polished, chromed and blue plastic dipped. You'll kneel before it in unworthiness. 

Until then, however, you'll just have to look at this:










Claire Caldicott also seemed to anger the Archery Gods. 
Maybe it was mixing brands? 
With everything else appearing okay and right near the end of the competition, her bottom limb let go with a compression failure. 
Claire copped the string like a whip under her chin. 
It must have hurt. 
It looked just like when I clipped my little brother with the stockwhip when I was 13. 
Claire's welt was an accident though, unlike my brothers. That's not what I told Mum though.










During the preparation prior to the event, another flagpole was bolted onto the studs that had been cemented in years ago, but never used. 
The significance of this was lost on me until all the flags were up, representing our International visitors. Here we have Steve Clifton and Celine. 










And here we have Steve Clifton marking his score sheet. 
Hmmm. Who gave him that pen? 










Wandering around the target end always provides the potential for good portraits. 
Here's Guy Phillips, looking cool and stoic. 
I missed photos of him last year but got two great ones of him this year to try and make up.










Sten was steering a Mathews this year. I think last year he was part of the Hoyt Horde. Despite the Waffle Iron comments that came out with this bow, when you see it in real life, it's actually quite a nice look. I'm kicking myself I didn't have a closer look at those CBE sights. 










I also got this nice portrait of Scott Buscombe. 
Sometimes people just seem to be doing the right thing at the right time. I can't resist. 










A big NO Prize goes to whoever can identify what sort of bow this is. Sometimes it takes a while to get used to the latest design bows and they look unusual until your mind wraps around the shape with familiarity. This is a more conservatively styled. It doesn't leap out and assault your senses with limbs that look too short, cams that were designed by a balloon sculptor on acid and a riser fashioned by HR Giger


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

As per usual, the judges kept a close eye on things and were always completely serious. 










From up on the roof, I can shoot with a background which will show up arrows nicely. All I have to do is burn lots of frames. I gave up anticipating the release years ago. 

mmmmm.. Lovely!










It is also a great way to look at the differences in various styles all at the same time. 
Who do you think looks the most relaxed out of this group?










You'd never describe Pat Coghlan as "delicate". He just always looks like he's physically robust. There's much less of him this year which is great to see. Pat is the only person I've watched draw his bow at the end of the 144 arrows with such little stress, that I figured he trained by ripping phone books in half. 










I managed this shot twice. The first time was out of focus. 
The second took quite a few more to get right. Sometimes the opportunity is too good to miss. I was deleting some dud shots all through the day to make up for more.










This viewpoint also lets me look along the lines of force to get an idea of how close someone is to the ideal of a straight line. 
I'm not saying it's required to shoot accurately. It just makes life easier to be consistent. 
Here we can see that J-C Valladont's elbow, draw hand string contact point and arrow axis line up reasonably well. 










Romain Giroulle on the other hand, isn't quite as straight. It still works for him though. 










This shows what sort of arrow clearance he's getting. The shaft is at least 2cm away from the plunger. 
If you can't see it well enough, 
Here is the full picture to download and zoom in on. 










Ricci Cheah loves his new bow. 










Kevin had a display board for educational purposes, so it's always worth a look to see what's on it.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Arrow heads like these, of course are not for target. 
They probably aren't for parking inspectors either. 










What I did like was the way Berengere labelled her arrows. 










A lot of Sebastien Flute's equipment was already initialled when it turned up. Handy that. 










His spinwings did look rather cool. Sometimes you take photos that you just get to tick the boxes with. 










While I was having fun swanning around and taking photos, other people were there for more serious purposes. 
By about this time, 50 metres had finished. 

Over in Mens recurve Matt Gray had continued to set the pace with a 336, Romaine had come for the ride with 335. Matt Masonwells was 5 points behind at 330 and Geale Prevost had dropped back to fourth position for this distance although his strong previous distances still made for an overall excellent peformance. Calvin Hartley had picked up the pace and moved up to the fifth highest score of 326 for 50m. Sebastien Flute had a bit of a shocker and had dropped back to 9th best with a 317.

50m for the Women's Recurve hadn't rattled the leaders. Deonne and Berengere posted 325 each with Celine losing a few points to come in with a 318. Alex Reynolds with a home ground advantage pulled a 299 out of her quiver and Cyrielle Delamare trailed her with 295. 

50m Compound Men saw Ryan Bikerton absolutely on fire with a 349. The House of Timms was also looking like a visit from the big red truck of water as it too was smoking. 348 from Timmsy saw him making up ground from that disasterous 90m 14th place. Guy Phillips was on a comeback surge from 70 metres with a 347 and Brian Politis, who couldn't look more relaxed if he was shooting from a hammock with a Scotch and a cigar had posted the 4th best 50 metre score of 346. Sten Nigol sat just behind him with 345. 

Womens Compound at 50 metres saw Kellie Holms of Moorabbin, take it up to Nicole Pless with a 331 for both of them. Erika Annear came in at 327 along with Rachel Morgan for the same score. 5th position on 50 metres was a 324 from Kathryn Jankovic. Cassie McCall stumbled with her worst distance for this competition and put in a 312 in 11th position. 


(You've got to remember to read all of this with your best mental Tekmitchov voiceover. )

I can't recall whose fletches these were. Fluoro green anything tends to attract my attention. 










This year, I thought that we were giving knuckledusters away. 
But no, they were different trophies and they did look quite good.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

nice nice photos... great thread!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

Great pictures!!!!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice report!


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks. I haven't finished yet. More photos to go and also the 30m...


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Clearly, the French team know what a good arrow rest is. Arc Systeme was also quite popular for their stabilisers and sights. 
I often wonder if there was an Australian archery manufacturer of commercial levels of equipment, what we'd be calling them. 










In another *** episode, a tractor with a slasher on the back decided that it was an opportune moment to start mowing. 
He quickly stopped and left for places unknown. Hopefully places that now have shorter grass.










The Soma tabs were fairly common amongst the French team. I've only seen a few of them here. I guess Romaine got over his being blue. 










He also had a dampener on his sight screw. I've not seen many of these either. 










Every now and then I'm reminded of how far we have levered as much technology as possible into what is realistically, the simplest machine that has been used by man, for the longest period of time. 

Consider the next two photos. Your homework is to compare and contrast them.


















One of my other suspicions is that the modern equivalent of juju is what hangs from an archers quiver. 

Here's one example. It does tend to remind me of that Ford Fairlane movie. 










Of the best photos for a caption competition, consider this this one of Pat and Steve. For the life of me, I couldn't imagine what they're talking about, but I suspect it involves archery. 










Jon Barnard has one of the rare combinations of Fiberbow and full S3 stabiliser set ups. Knowing that they're now out of production (I'm not sure about the stabilisers) makes them just that little bit more exotic. If you ever get offered a shot from a fiberbow, take it.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Taylor Worth is still campaigning his Axis, which is at the opposite end of the spectrum from the Fiberbow. 
When the zombie hordes attack, you could use either. 
When you're out of arrows, the Axis becomes the superior weapon. 










Ryan Tyack had one of the new Win&Win risers. I think I detect a black theme. Personally, I'd go darker.










Calvin Hartley has a very slight mark on his shoes. It's a common thing amongst dedicated recurve archers. It's a slightly more secret symbol if you know what to look for. Mind you, a "Beiter" sticker on the back of your car is pretty good too. 










Once the 30 metre scores had been totalled. Mens Recurve looked like this: Best score for the distance was Matt Masonwells, who dropped 6 points for a 354. Romaine followed closely with a 353 and John-Charles Valladont rounded up a 350. Geael Provost, the youngster from France was in 4th best score for this distance with a 349, with Ryan Tyack right alongside with another 349. Geoffrey Bartholot of France grabbed a 348 for sixth best 30 metre score. 
After a 144 arrows, Geael Prevost of France claimed victory with a 1305, narrowly beating multiple Olympian Matthew Gray with a 1304. Geael hadn't dipped lower than 4th position through the distance rounds while Matt had topped the 70 and 50 but was punished by 9th position at 30 metres. 
Romain Girouille had kept a good position rating throughout the distances to make it to third with a 1298, scraping in 4 points ahead of fellow countryman and Olympic champion Sebastien Flute with a 1294.

30 metres for the Womens Recurve saw Celine Schobinger from Switzerland top out the line up with 343 with Berengere again in second with 342. Deonne Bridger held them within her grasp with a 337 while Elisa Barnard took the 4th best spot with a 332. Berengere with a finishing total of 1298 hadn't dropped lower than the second best score for any of the distances and was constantly pressured by Deonne throughout the match. With only 4 points between them at 1294, Deonne's 30 metre score was the most telling and it was a reversal of fortune right at the very end. 
Celine Schobinger had upped her averages but had fallen 40 points behind to take 3rd with 1254. Cyrielle Delamare from France and Dawn Nelson of Australia both tied for fourth with 1221 with the x count giving the slight position to Cyrielle. 

The last distance for the Men's Compound puts the pressure on and Pat Coghlan kept the needle in the red zone with a 359. Craig Tyson kept pat on his toes by matching that with another 359. Robert Timms was wasting no time in keeping everyone honest by posting a 358 and Kiwi Steve Clifton was just behind with a 357. 
With 144 scores marked on the paper, it was Pat Coghlan who took out the winners position with a 1371. His 50 metre score cutting deeply into his average position througout the distances. Steve Clifton took the trophy for second back to New Zealand with a 1369 and an uncharacteristic 11th best score for 70 metres. Robert Timms pulled a monster performance out of the bag. Starting out the day in 14th for the 90m and making up ground like a turpentined tomcat, he took 3rd position overall with a 1367, just two points behind second place.
Guy Phillips was circling like a shark at a shipwreck and took 4th overall with 1364. He had also had to make up ground after slipping up at 70m. Derek Jacobs was showing the benefits of some dedicated training to slip across the line behind Guy with a 1360. 

Almost at the end of the day for the Compound Women and our Dark Horse Nicole Pless had her worst distance for the day, coming in 10th with a 342 while Cassie McCall made up for the loose screws at 50m with a 355 and the top spot for 30. Sherry Gale was having her best position of the day with a 353 for second spot and Erica Anear nailed down 3rd best 30 for 352. Aimee Deaves showed that her recurve skillz could convert by taking 4th best 30 metre spot with 351.

When all was added up, the diminutive Nicole Pless had emerged from her Architectural studies and claimed the Ladies Compound winners trophy with a 1349. Cassie McCall was 8 points behind with a 1341 and Rachel Morgan's steady hand had claimed her a 1340 for third. Sherry Gale, who should always be considered a contender if she stands at the line ended the day with a 1335. 


And of course, these results set the stage for the next day's matchplay. 


Photos of which, can be found Here


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

By far the best photos I have ever seen on AT! Thanks.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Whiz!
Great photos. I believe I'm now getting a glimpse of your humor. Much easier to get in this context.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

lol at the sponsorship - Paul does a magic act there on weekends. the bunny is very popular with the kids at the club.

easy to tell their bows apart though - Paul is a southpaw.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, if someone goes to the trouble of getting sponsorship, who am I to NOT help them get the best out of it? 
The whole idea of a promoter is to encourage the sponsorship dollar! 
If it goes to archers, my job is done!


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess the French team wasn't that happy with their scores








hence the double face palm.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Except it's their foreheads and it's their stretching routine..


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

nah...


----------



## v5cvbb (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us. Good report and great photos.

Kevin


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

loving the pics!


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

Hey man, you are really good in taking pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful photos!! What's your set-up?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks. 
Almost all these photos are taken with my Nikon D200 which is getting on to six years old now. 
Lenses used were Tokina 10-17mm zoom fisheye, 
a Nikkor 60mm Micro but the vast majority are done with a (possibly eighteen year old) 80-200 f2.8 D model nikkor lens I bought on ebay for 275 dollars about five years ago. 
I just bought a kata 3N1-30 camera bag so that it can stay on my camera at all times, I use it so much.
I run almost exclusively in aperture priority mode.
Occasionally, I will use my tiny Canon S95.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Great report. Thanks.


----------

